
Introducing the Google Play artist hub - ivoflipse
https://plus.google.com/109412257237874861202/posts/cq4zzfwqNLZ
======
guard-of-terra
Have you noticed the problem: there's already something like ten places every
artist wants to be: google play, itunes, magnatune, etc, etc.

Then there is this problem when you want some music and you have to figure out
who carries it first.

~~~
vibrunazo
An opportunity for aggregators?

~~~
te_chris
There's already a few big players in this space: cdbaby and tunecore.

There's also normally a bunch of indie aggregators. In New Zealand we have
dunedinmusic.com and amplifer.co.nz to name but two.

Most of these exist because apple and amazon won't let just anyone set up and
sell on their stores.

------
tensafefrogs
Fantastic. But I'm guessing the problem with this will be that that Google is
Google and they won't give artists the extra support that they need like the
labels do. Sure, the technology gets you the distribution, but you first need
to have something to distribute.

Music artists need all kinds of support: Marketing help, design help, someone
technical to upload and produce their stuff. If they can provide some of that
support then maybe this will have a better chance.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Why is that "fantastic" considering everyone could get into iTunes roughly on
the same terms for years? And various independent music stores too. Where's
the innovation?

And there are a lot of countries where neither iTunes or Google Play are
available, and maybe aren't going to in observable future.

~~~
te_chris
Because to get on iTunes you have to sign up with apple and jump through all
their hoops. Given that, this is actually a big, welcome change. It means that
artists can keep all of the proceeds, instead of having to cut a deal with
tunecore or any of the other iTunes aggregators.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Why so? There are companies who'll jump hoops for you - for a fixed one-time
payment.

Exactly what Google is up to.

------
comet
Give everybody a website & fool them into believing their sales will increase.
First it was for small businesses now music. Is that all that google tries to
do? Play catch up with facebook, itunes, iphones..etc etc.. (facepalm)

~~~
comet
& this was downvoted because I don't necessarily agree or appreciate the
topic?

